# Italian All Star Game



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The All stars team ( the best foreigners of italian league) won 106-99 with the italian National Team after a overtime.
MVP *Maurice Evans* with 20 points and 3 dunks.












Michele Mian won the 3-pointer contest VS Matt Bonner 66-57

But the "special final" of the winner VS the legendary *Oscar Schmidt* was almost impossible to win :grinning: 
And in fact Oscar won 51-42.










Italian Hall of Famer Cesare Rubini and Dino Meneghin









Italian time-out









Pics Telebasket


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He had to win one more time. Thanks for the info! 

Yeah, Oscar had a lot of honors in Italy, he had a fairwell game in Caserta and now this on the Italian All-Star game.










He defenetly deserves all the glory, the sad thing is that here in Brazil no one made anything to praise Oscar. He is our biggest and famous basketball player, I hope our federation or any club that he played follow the example from Italy.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

there won't be ACB All Star this year...:upset: :upset: :no:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

i think Evans could be a good Nba SG... He has it all.. If someone gives him an opportunity he can really play..


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> i think Evans could be a good Nba SG... He has it all.. If someone gives him an opportunity he can really play..


lol at that..
He is an athletic freak has but he doesn't stand out in any other area (the rest of his game is too average) and his defence sucks....There are plenty of players like him in the US..


----------

